# Article



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 27, 2010)

While the article is too biased, it lists some undeniable merits of Nintendo, they make some pretty good games and their hardware is pretty durable, 15 year old systems still work great. And it did revive the industry.

Can't say I think they make the best games of all time, but for the most part I agree with the article.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> While the article is too biased, it lists some undeniable merits of Nintendo, they make some pretty good games and their hardware is pretty durable, 15 year old systems still work great. And it did revive the industry.
> 
> Can't say I think they make the best games of all time, but for the most part I agree with the article.


How is it biased? >_>


----------



## Pear (Jan 27, 2010)

First I was like, "wut."
Then, "Huh"
Then I lol'd.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Nintendo makes the greatest games ever and everyone will eventually get tired of other companies games is very biased.

What are you getting defensive about though, I said the article had merits after all.


----------



## Ricano (Jan 27, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> First I was like, "wut."
> Then, "Huh"
> Then I lol'd.


^


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 27, 2010)

Rianco said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^
People need to wake up


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't say that _everyone_ will eventually grow tired of _every_ other game, just that Nintendo games tend to last much longer than most other games. When you still have people playing games from the 80s like Super Mario Bros. today, you gotta admit that Nintendo's games really do stand the test of time.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 27, 2010)

Kayso. Opinions.

Durable: OK, sure. I don't honestly think that I'm going to think of them better because it's "OHSO DURABLE"

Hype: Sony and Microsoft get the same hype. Nothing special.

Best Games: BIASBIASBIAS

Accessible for all ages: That's a turn off for me. I don't want anymore shovelware games, or wagglefests for seniors and babies.

Unstoppable franchises: Valid point.

Miyamoto: Jesus Christ, enough of using him as an example. He's not behind every *censored.3.0*ing Nintendo game.

Revived Industry: Alright. I honestly don't really care, though, because I wasn't alive in the '80s.

Risks: WiiMote was a success? If it was that great, why did they have to make a new attachment? That's right, it's got some of the crappiest responses I've ever seen. I turn my controller around until my wrist cracks, and it doesn't detect it.


----------



## Pear (Jan 27, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Kayso. Opinions.
> 
> Durable: OK, sure. I don't honestly think that I'm going to think of them better because it's "OHSO DURABLE"
> 
> ...


Jack made a smart.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 27, 2010)

Of course i'd say Ninty is the best publisher of all time because of all the years of great games, and financially they are the best as well, because of their new target of casual games, but Sony and Microsoft only really just make the consoles, with them relying mainly on third part content, so when it comes to the games themselves you can't compare the 3 companies. In all cases though, Nintendo is only financially superior.
I also like how you're being a hypocrit once again Tye.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 27, 2010)

Yes, Nintendo most certainly did make good games back in the day.  They had the best console around.  Nowadays, not so much.  The Wii?  Poor excuse for a system.  If Nintendo just stuck with their Gamecube formula and made quirky but fun games without the use of WAGGLAN, than I would still respect them as a company.  And like Jak said, if they're motion control was so perfect, than why is an extra peripheral being released?  

Now this is a message to all gaming companies/publishers: Quit catering to casual gamers and give your true gaming fanbase something to chew on.  No, I don't want Natal, or Wii Fit 2.5 deluxe running edition, or Carnival Games 3.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 27, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Yes, Nintendo most certainly did make good games back in the day.  They had the best console around.  Nowadays, not so much.  The Wii?  Poor excuse for a system.  If Nintendo just stuck with their Gamecube formula and made quirky but fun games without the use of WAGGLAN, than I would still respect them as a company.  And like Jak said, if they're motion control was so perfect, than why is an extra peripheral being released?
> 
> Now this is a message to all gaming companies/publishers: Quit catering to casual gamers and give your true gaming fanbase something to chew on.  No, I don't want Natal, or Wii Fit 2.5 deluxe running edition, or Carnival Games 3.


Or PS3 wand.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 27, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH GAWD.

Sony, please don't go motion control. I like pressing buttons, not struggling with gimmicks.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GTA V
WAGGLE TO RUN OVER PROSTITUTES.


----------



## Erica (Jan 27, 2010)

First I was like, GOAT, what the hell do you mean GOAT?


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 27, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Lord.

You're giving me naughty ideas.


----------



## Pear (Jan 27, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Yes, Nintendo most certainly did make good games back in the day.  They had the best console around.  Nowadays, not so much.  The Wii?  Poor excuse for a system.  If Nintendo just stuck with their Gamecube formula and made quirky but fun games without the use of WAGGLAN, than I would still respect them as a company.  And like Jak said, if they're motion control was so perfect, than why is an extra peripheral being released?
> 
> Now this is a message to all gaming companies/publishers: Quit catering to casual gamers and give your true gaming fanbase something to chew on.  No, I don't want Natal, or Wii Fit 2.5 deluxe running edition, or Carnival Games 3.


Seriously. It makes me sick to my stomach when Sony and Microsoft try to appeal to casuals. Nintendo's already dead, but hopefully the other two don't go down the same road in search of quick cash.

Which leads me to my next point: Go PC gaming and you never have to worry about casuals. Computers are too complicated to upgrade and maintain for 78 year old gramma and my 11 year old sister, leaving no market for casuals. Hell yeah.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 27, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.  MASTER RACE IN DA HOUSE, BRO.


Also, there is a reason why pretty much all of the PS3/360/PC games never make it to Wii.  Great games such as GTA IV, Battlefield Bad Company 2, Bioshock, Mirrors Edge, Fallout 3, Oblivion, Orange Box, Left 4 Dead, and Far Cry 2.  Wii has such a pitiful variety of games when compared to other consoles.


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 27, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I wanna play Wii Sports version 5!

Joking aside, I agree with beehdaubs, aside from the PC master race. I still love my consoles.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm going to act like Tye.

It's just your opinion.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2010)

That article was also wrong. They said that nintendo games don't die, yet very few nintendo games have good replay value. Some don't even have any replay at all! And when the article said that very few ideas are reused, look at NSMBWii. I loved the game, but hell, when I heard it was gonna be the the DS game, I was a bit putdown. Mario's not really living up to his high jumping potential anymore. Why do I say this? Luigi and both toads can jump as high as Mario can. I know for keeping it fair, but why couldn't every character have his own unique ability? *sigh*


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...how the hell is Nintendo "dead" if they're the leading video game company? >_>


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grandmas, 10 year olds, and soccer moms.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> That article was also wrong. They said that nintendo games don't die, yet very few nintendo games have good replay value. Some don't even have any replay at all! And when the article said that very few ideas are reused, look at NSMBWii. I loved the game, but hell, when I heard it was gonna be the the DS game, I was a bit putdown. Mario's not really living up to his high jumping potential anymore. Why do I say this? Luigi and both toads can jump as high as Mario can. I know for keeping it fair, but why couldn't every character have his own unique ability? *sigh*


What the hell are you talking about? New Super Mario Bros. Wii is a completely different game than New Super Mario Bros. for DS. >_> It's also a _lot_ better, with tons of replay value.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tons of replay value?  Hahaha.  Me and my brother beat in two days, unlocked the first stage in World 9, and we haven't touched it in over two weeks.  Replaying the same few levels over and over again isn't considered very good replay value.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's just more rehashan.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2010)

Sure is green in this topic. fftopic:


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 27, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty much what happened with me too.  It took me a week though to beat it 100%, which necessarily isn't long enough in my standards.  Especially since I played it for like 2 hours each day.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea. I only play it when friends are over. And that's rare.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

You guys are missing the point of this... I wasn't trying to say "Nintendo is best, period, end of discussion, don't talk to me." I was just pointing out an article that tells the greatness of Nintendo, since there seem to be so many Nintendo basher here (ironically, at an Animal Crossing forum >_>). Obviously, in _my_ opinion, Nintendo will always be the greatest video game company to _me_. And the author of the article agrees. But that's not the point. The point was to point out the differences between Nintendo and the other companies when it comes to things like having the most successful franchises, more durable hardware, reviving the video game industry (you wouldn't have your Xboxes and PlayStations if it weren't for Nintendo), appeal to all ages, and developing new, fun, innovative ways to play.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> You guys are missing the point of this... I wasn't trying to say "Nintendo is best, period, end of discussion, don't talk to me." I was just pointing out an article that tells the greatness of Nintendo, since there seem to be so many Nintendo basher here (ironically, at an Animal Crossing forum >_>). Obviously, in _my_ opinion, Nintendo will always be the greatest video game company to _me_. And the author of the article agrees. But that's not the point. The point was to point out the differences between Nintendo and the other companies when it comes to things like having the most successful franchises, more durable hardware, reviving the video game industry (you wouldn't have your Xboxes and PlayStations if it weren't for Nintendo), appeal to all ages, and developing new, fun, innovative ways to play.


If new, fun, and innovative ways to play means that some of my favorite games like Orange Box, Battlefield, and Grand Theft Auto won't exist anymore, than no thanks.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2010)

Tye... The playstation came way before Nintendo. And I think it was sega that made the first home console and then Sony picked up on it and made a console. The most successful console was the ps2. It lasted for so long. And it was out before nintendo got into the competition. So really, thank sega and Sony. >:/


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tye... The playstation came way before Nintendo. And I think it was sega that made the first home console and then Sony picked up on it and made a console. The most successful console was the ps2. It lasted for so long. And it was out before nintendo got into the competition. So really, thank sega and Sony. >:/


Wut, Nintendo came out before Sony did for over a decade, and the first successful home console was made by Atari.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tye... The playstation came way before Nintendo. And I think it was sega that made the first home console and then Sony picked up on it and made a console. The most successful console was the ps2. It lasted for so long. And it was out before nintendo got into the competition. So really, thank sega and Sony. >:/


Wait... I thought Atari made a really successful home console system (the 2600 lasted for like 6-8 years).  Then Nintendo made a console to be unique from the Atari, then Sega entered the mix like a few years after.  Sony didn't come until way later :S .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't that an arcade system? I meant something about the ones where you can swap discs and stuff. Plus, Nintendo wasn't into gaming when they first started.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The NES was made in the 80's, the Playstation in the 90's. And the Atari was indeed a console, with cartridges.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see what you mean.  The Atari did have some Arcade ports, and most games were like games you could find in an arcade, but I thought it was considered a home console :O .


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay! You get what I'm saying!


----------



## Micah (Jan 27, 2010)

Nintendo has published some amazing games, you have to admit.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arcade ports or not, the 2600 is a video game console.

@ Coma: Indeed.


----------



## NikoKing (Jan 27, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Nintendo has published some amazing games, you have to admit.


Yep.  I pretty much adore the Mario series, but that's probably because I pretty much grew up playing a lot of Mario games  .


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 27, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> You guys are missing the point of this... I wasn't trying to say "Nintendo is best, period, end of discussion, don't talk to me." I was just pointing out an article that tells the greatness of Nintendo, since there seem to be so many Nintendo basher here (ironically, at an Animal Crossing forum >_>). Obviously, in _my_ opinion, Nintendo will always be the greatest video game company to _me_. And the author of the article agrees. But that's not the point. The point was to point out the differences between Nintendo and the other companies when it comes to things like having the most successful franchises, more durable hardware, reviving the video game industry (you wouldn't have your Xboxes and PlayStations if it weren't for Nintendo), appeal to all ages, and developing new, fun, innovative ways to play.


If the crap Ninty's shoveling out is "innovative" and "fun", I'll take rehashed and boring any day.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yEa. But he has so much more potential. Why nintendo, why are you so underqted on your games?


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tye... The playstation came way before Nintendo. And I think it was sega that made the first home console and then Sony picked up on it and made a console. The most successful console was the ps2. It lasted for so long. And it was out before nintendo got into the competition. So really, thank sega and Sony. >:/


Wat. Lol. You need to study your gaming history. Nintendo has been around since 1889, and the TV Color Game (Nintendo's first ever video game system) was made in 1977, _long_ before the PlayStation, which was released in 1994. In fact, Nintendo had originally teamed up with Sony to make a new disc-based console, but the partnership well through and Sony finished the project and created the PlayStation. So, in a way, the PlayStation is partly Nintendo's creation. Anyway, Atari killed the video game industry with bad games like E.T., and if it weren't for Nintendo and the Famicom/NES, the Famicom Robot/R.O.B., and Super Mario Bros., gaming very likely wouldn't have picked up again, or if it did it would be much later in the future, and things would be much different than they are today. So, really, thank _Nintendo_.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 27, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It _is_ innovative and fun. >_> Maybe it's not for _everyone_, but I'll admit that I've had more fun with the Wii than any other console. Using motion controls is _so_ much more fun than just pressing buttons.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 27, 2010)

Wait wait wait. I thought you said that staring started everything. If they started everything, how did they screw it up?


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like proof of this 'fact' i have underlined.


----------



## John102 (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol, I admit I still play pokemon red. I even have it on my calculator B)


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 28, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo was originally a card company, but evolved into a gaming company.


----------



## pielover6 (Jan 28, 2010)

Holy crap.  I learned more reading this topic than I did at school today.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 28, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> Holy crap.  I learned more reading this topic than I did at school today.


I should be a teacher, eh?  B)


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> pielover6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think they would allow Practical Sexual Education anymore (lol?)


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 28, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thought's exactly.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk i'm just typing for the heck of it..
so tired.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 28, 2010)

Ninty went from cards to love cab to vacumes like the one in LM, then finally to games.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jan 28, 2010)

Then everyone became old casual japenese men that enjoy profit and wagglan.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2010)

They need a new Luigi game, where...

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">He's the pope. 8D</div>


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ahe hem, my first game system ever was a sega genesis, but I had friends with a SNES or NES and still played those a decent amount.  I updated my systems when needed but I always loved games and the potential they hold, both then and the ever more realistic games that can be made now.  There is one thing in this article that I absolutely agree with Nintendo has always made some of the best hardware, delivering what they said they would with a  durability topped by no one.  

Behold how the gamecube dominated the ps2 and xbox

Nintendo might not have the best hardware specs, but they are great at knowing what is a good amount for the time.  The Wii though underpowered compared to the others, was the only one making money off console sales at launch, and was still cheaper!  My Wii has worked perfectly since launch, though I have had a friend, or 7 witha  failed xbox 360.  

As far as games go, Nintendo has unfortunately alienated 3rd parties from their system.  This is mainly a result of Nintendo games being too good.  Glitches are hard to find on Nintendo games, camera angles are normally as good as they get.  If I had a nickle for everytime I got annoyed at the camera in sonic adventure, I would have a lot of nickles, and yet I never remember such frustration in say ocarina of time, a game before Sonic Adventure.    Some Nintendo games have become a formula, but at the same time Nintendo has been the company behind most major advancements in anything with gaming.  Do some things fail?  Yes but somethings revolutionize the industry.  From the first 3d console games, to the D pad, to their new controller (that both other companies are copying fyi).

This brings me to Miyamoto, he is a man I idolize, he is still young at heart over so many years and still occasionally gets out an amazing and new game.  Pikmin was amazing!  It was just soo much fun for me, and it was done in a fairly creative style.  He made entire worlds of intrigue with characters as memorable as Micky Mouse if not more so. 

By no means does it mean it is always at the top nor always makes the right ideas, the point is they know when to adapt something new.  That is why they survive and still have profits out the wazoo.  Yes they keep making new games that seem to copy old ones of theirs rather often, but every so often a game sparks into existence from them that changes the face of gaming.  Lately a lot of repeats are because they sell extremely well among a demographic they finally got gaming.  They expanded their base and yes it has upset those who claim to be "hard core", but they will return because soon their new demographic will also be "hard core", and then that will be what is profitable for them again.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 28, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Ahe hem, my first game system ever was a sega genesis, but I had friends with a SNES or NES and still played those a decent amount.  I updated my systems when needed but I always loved games and the potential they hold, both then and the ever more realistic games that can be made now.  There is one thing in this article that I absolutely agree with Nintendo has always made some of the best hardware, delivering what they said they would with a  durability topped by no one.
> 
> Behold how the gamecube dominated the ps2 and xbox
> 
> ...


Excellent post Sporge, agreed with pretty much everything you said.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Ninty went from cards to love cab to vacumes like the one in LM, then finally to games.


Yup. I actually own some Nintendo hanafuda cards. =3 I got them from Club Nintendo. They're Mario themed, but they still have the classic Japanese style that the originals did.

Here they are:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

































</div>

<small>Also, I wish Nintendo would make love hotels again... But in the U.S. XD X3</small>


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Ahe hem, my first game system ever was a sega genesis, but I had friends with a SNES or NES and still played those a decent amount.  I updated my systems when needed but I always loved games and the potential they hold, both then and the ever more realistic games that can be made now.  There is one thing in this article that I absolutely agree with Nintendo has always made some of the best hardware, delivering what they said they would with a  durability topped by no one.
> 
> Behold how the gamecube dominated the ps2 and xbox
> 
> ...


Nice. I wish I was as good with words as some people... ._.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 28, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOhhhh I found a new one, PS3 and Wii make it to the last round... xbox dies in round 1.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDZ9pSymsMs


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 28, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> OOOOOOOOOOOOhhhh I found a new one, PS3 and Wii make it to the last round... xbox dies in round 1....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDZ9pSymsMs


Yeah, both Sony and Nintendo have pretty good hardware, Microsoft, not at all.


----------



## Pear (Jan 28, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should've just kept it in beta for another year and got all the bugs out before release. :/


----------



## Ciaran (Jan 28, 2010)

If microsoft and Sony teamed up, they could earn triple the money nintendo does...


----------



## Princess (Jan 28, 2010)

k then.


----------



## Trundle (Jan 28, 2010)

WICCKKEED


----------



## «Jack» (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prove your statement, please. =P
I've had little to no fun on the Wii, and it's not all that innovative if they have to keep shoveling out attachments to make up for its shortcomings.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 28, 2010)

That's nice. Nintendo has great first party games.... And that's it. I don't want to buy thousands of add-ons to play certain games(Except the GH/RB games I suppose), I don't want to buy separate Nintendo Points cards to buy stuff on the Wii and DSi(seriously, what the hell. I can add funds via my PSP and use them on the PS3 and viceversa), and I don't want to use the Wiimotes if the motions I do, don't really matter.

Yeah, we gotta give them credit for saving video games back in the 80's. We gotta give them credit for not release a *censored.2.0*ton of trailers, images and whatnot of their games to the point where when I play, I already know how it ends and the surprises are less amazing(MW2 Captain Price is still alive anyone?).  But Ninty needs to step up it's game. I don't want to buy thousands of SD Cards for games, separate points cards, and other things just to play stuff. I want hard drives, universal online accounts like the PSN, and the option to play things with classic controllers instead of the Wiimote.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It _is_ innovative and fun. >_> *Maybe it's not for everyone*, but I'll admit that I've had more fun with the Wii than any other console. Using motion controls is _so_ much more fun than just pressing buttons.


I didn't say it would be for _everyone_. People have different preferences in gaming. Some people would rather press buttons than swing a remote. I have no idea why, but I can respect their preferences. And not _all_ games on Wii use motion control, you know. Brawl is a great example. And there's New Super Mario Bros. Wii, which used limited motion control. But I honestly don't understand how people can find it more fun to just press buttons than to actually _get into the game_, besides just personal preference with no real reason other than "I just don't like it" (not that that's a bad thing, it just doesn't make sense to me). I feel more connected to the game if I'm doing more than just pressing buttons. Of course, I have no problem with button pressing, and I think the combination of button pressing and motion control or touch screen works very well, but the same old input gets really old after awhile. It's nice that the Wii changed things up, as well as the DS before it. I know it's more fun to me, and tons of other people share the same feeling. And as for the attachments, I don't know why you're singling out Nintendo, because Sony and Microsoft are doing the same thing with Natal and the PS3 *censored.8.7* Wand. Wii MotionPlus technology wasn't available to them at the time of the Wii's release. You can't blame them for not making something they couldn't make in the first place. Better late than never, right?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 28, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PS2, Playstation Eye. It beat the Wii in Motion crap, beat Natal(Which by the way, Nintendo was supposedly offered but they turned it down[Idiots]) and needs no wand thing. The games sucked and weren't the greatest at respondingeverything, but it beat them both.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jan 28, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you say that, other than personal preference? It certainly didn't sell even remotely as well as the Wii is, and you even admitted that the games weren't the greatest. And the reason why Nintendo turned down a Natal-like idea was because they didn't believe that they would be able to sell it at an affordable price, and that it wasn't the direction they wanted to go, and I don't blame them. Playing a game with no controller? It seems interesting, but I need something to physically _hold_ to connect me with the game. Actually holding a Wii Wheel is better than "pretending" to hold a steering wheel. Actually slashing a remote like a sword is better than "pretending" to hold and slash one. How would you like to play Guitar Hero with an air guitar? Doesn't sound so fun, does it? But of course, this is just my opinion. But I think that many people will try Natal and find that it just isn't the same as holding a controller in your hands. Nintendo likes to try new things, but they still stick to traditional ways. That's why they made the Wii Remote able to be turned on its side to play like an classic NES controller, and it works very well in games like Super Paper Mario. And it's also why they're sticking with buttons _and_ motion control, but not completely eliminating the controller.


----------

